# Ethiopia yirgacheffe wote



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

What the hell was that?

The devil's sarsaparilla?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Youre not a fan then ? I'm really enjoying it - a real Marmite coffee


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A work colleague complimented a recent brew...but then added, "...it was much nicer than that cow-pat coffee..."  A bit harsh perhaps (I quite liked it & there's no denying it is simply fascinating), but it was no great mystery to work out which one she meant!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure yet.

It's... er... interesting...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Go really short, or divvy it up as 2 short single shots. Get the whole shot in there & swirl it around your mouth. Y'know, as if you are taking a spoonful of pud & making sure you have the fruit, the crumble & the custard all in one mouthful? ;-) Sipping at a larger shot, it can become a bit chameleonic.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There is more blueberry in that coffee than most punnets of blueberries in UK supermarkets.

Pull it short, or go long. The middle ground can be harsh & its sensitive to too high a temp


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I found 22 secs to be good or 28+... anything between was a bit meh


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

What dose of coffee are you using guys?

So far, have not got beyond weird. Truly weird - sarsaparilla rather than bluberry.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Using the 18g VST - 17.5g, last few shots were 18g as it started to lose freshness


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

RoloD said:


> So far, have not got beyond weird. Truly weird - sarsaparilla rather than bluberry.


Does the coffee taste like the grinds?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

It's not that mental; there was a Monmouth Yirgacheffe last year (Guji Gorbiche) which was very similar to this in its fruit intensity. Sarsaparilla is a good suggestion! For me, it's blueberry, and a raisin/fruit loaf flavour.

IIRC I was brewing slightly long double shots (maybe 30-40g?) from 18g and drinking as a flat white. Also brewing via Aeropress as an espresso grind for 40s ish, topping up with water and a little milk as a faux Americano.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I was dosing 16g in my 15g VST and had nothing but great shots from the Wote. I would say it is even better with milk though. I found the fruit calmed a bit with age and more sherry notes took over.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd love to try the Wote as an espresso and can imagine it'd be great with milk despite not being a huge fan of milky drinks. As brewed I found it very forgiving, every cup tasted fantastic - even when over/under. I probably enjoyed it most in the Chemex where the flavours were clarified, with the "effervescence" accentuated.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

OK, running the shot a little longer, just got that blueberry hit.

Very distinctive, tangy, very interesting.

Would I buy it again?

No.

(To be honest, I don't actually like blueberries very much either)


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I love it. I'm on my fourth bag


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually, this bean is growing on me. The mouthfeel is great, very interesting tang, it is not quite like any other coffee I've tasted. I can understand why it has it fans. I don't think I'll be coming back to it, but I recommend it as one that is definitely worth trying.


----------

